# Arimidex dosing while on NPP/Test



## bobdylan (Jul 11, 2011)

On second cycle and 3 weeks in

Just wondering what I should dose my adex at because my nips are getting a bit puffy

I am already doing 1m eod, should I bump it to 1mg ed?

I learned on my first cycle of test only that I was gyno prone and had to run adex 1mg eod.

-Thanks


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 11, 2011)

You should have run your AI from day one bro.  Your first cycle told you that you were gyno prone.  Why on earth would you run another cycle, but WITH npp added to it and still continue not to use an AI?  You should also be using some hcg.  The AI should be started day one all the way through PCT.  Some guys run an AI a week before cycle.


/V


----------



## bobdylan (Jul 11, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> You should have run your AI from day one bro.  Your first cycle told you that you were gyno prone.  Why on earth would you run another cycle, but WITH npp added to it and still continue not to use an AI?  You should also be using some hcg.  The AI should be started day one all the way through PCT.  Some guys run an AI a week before cycle.
> 
> 
> /V



? I said that I had been on the adex since day one at 1mg eod or .5mg ed

What I am wondering is if I can/should bump it to 1mg ed since nips a bit puffy (nothing crazy)

I am on HCG. Started 3rd week, 500mg e/w


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 11, 2011)

My mistake.  I thought you meant that it is week 3 and had not started using an AI yet.  I'd probably bump it to 1.5mg ED, if you need more than that than aromasin would have been the way to go, keep that in mind for next time.  I do well on 1mg ED.



/V


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 11, 2011)

What are your dosages at?

I hope you are one of the lucky ones that can take 19-nors without too much trouble.
No amount of AI's can help keep my gyno under control while I am on a 19-nor due to them being progestins. 

Trust me, I have been on as much as 50mg of Aromasin or 2.5mg of Letrozole. 
The only thing that reduced my gyno was ending my cycle. Luckily though, I have 
been able to tolerate the gyno as it's only temporary and literally disappears into nothing within 1-2 weeks of stopping the compound. 

I now use NPP or Tren freely and just deal with the temporary gyno since they add so much mass and strength for me. I hope this isn't the case for you.


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 11, 2011)

How do you know the gyno is related estrogen related? If it is being caused by progestin from the NPP, you need to be running caber or prami to counteract it.


----------



## GMO (Jul 11, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> How do you know the gyno is related estrogen related? If it is being caused by progestin from the Deca, you need to be running caber or prami to counteract it.


 

^^^Exactly...you took the words right out of my mouth.

Best thing for you is to get a hormone panel done to see where your progestin and E2 levels are at. If the gyno is progestin related, adex ain't gonna do shit for you.  Look into running cabergoline with your cycle to combat progestin sides.


----------



## bobdylan (Jul 11, 2011)

Will try 1mg adex e/d first, if that doesnt do it I will get some caber


----------



## bobdylan (Jul 16, 2011)

NPP is fake so I take it that it can't be caused be prolactin?

Nips are still a bit puffy doing 1mg e/d perhaps this shit is just under dosed...I was on pharma grade shit my cycle.

Thinking of going with research stop for more adex


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 16, 2011)

If you quit the NPP, i'd say go with some aromasin. Get some nolva when you order incase shit gets real.


----------



## Ace5high (Jul 16, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Will try 1mg adex e/d first, if that doesnt do it I will get some caber



My question is: Is it Pharma grade? I was using 1mg ed L-dex from a well known research company and started getting gyno just 2 weeks into cycle.


----------

